

Ask HN: Where do you buy your SSL certificates? - calvin

I've bought SSL certificates before from vendors who I no longer trust or respect based on their stance towards SOPA &#38; PIPA.<p>Which SSL vendors do you trust both with regards to security and their approach to the open web?
======
latch
If you do a search you'll find a number of threads about domain and ssl
purchasing. Most are inspired by the same concerns you have. There's a common
list that keeps showing up. namecheap.com isn't the only one that gets
mentioned a lot, but it's the one I picked

~~~
calvin
I found a previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3556796>

I used HN Search, looked for "SSL Certificates", and sorted by Points.

Thanks for the tip.

